# Teenage.Mutant.Ninja.Turtles.XBOX360-iMARS



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Teenage.Mutant.Ninja.Turtles.XBOX360-iMARS*
Appears to be region free.

TMNT games have been quite good and not so good on the 360 thus far. This one is based on the more recent CGI show and is being given a budget release.

Words from Amazon.
The streets of New York need some heroes – and they’re not picky about species!

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, a new, original video game developed by Magic Pockets, starring the butt-kicking, pizza-loving Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles – Leonardo, Donatello, Michelangelo and Raphael. Set in the same universe as Nickelodeon's popular animated series, this side-scrolling action-brawler will bridge the gap between the show's first and second seasons, putting Turtle Power into fans’ hands.

True to classic TMNT-style gameplay and atmosphere, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is an energetic, blazing beat 'em up with four-person, local, drop-in/drop-out co-op and features character upgrades, secondary items and multiple gameplay modes. It offers an authentic Turtles storyline, encompassing franchise-favourite characters and locations from the animated series, unfolding through animated cut scenes and in-game events.

*Video* I am sure most people will be slightly less psyched than the voice over for this trailer.

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
░                                 
                                ░     ░
                                 ░   ░░       ░                          
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░     
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░      
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░    
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                      
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄          
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █         
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██       
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄     
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒    
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██    
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌ 
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████  
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓  
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓ 
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░      
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█        
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████            
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓            
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█         
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█       
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████      
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████      
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓      
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██    
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██  
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓   
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓  
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓ 
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓ 
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓  
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓   
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓     
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓        
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█        
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█        
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒ 
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒    
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒       
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒           
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒               
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                  
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██              
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███             
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓           
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓          
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓  
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓       
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓     
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓     
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓    
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓    
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓     
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░     
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░     
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░    
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░    
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░    
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░    
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░    
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░     
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░      
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀       
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░           
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█  
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
        Retail Date.......:    22/10/13                             
        Platform..........:    360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Action                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
              
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------



## mrviruet (Aug 31, 2014)

gREAT GAME.


----------

